# What's Larry Boy Sellin' Down In Central Illinois?



## bobcycles (Jul 6, 2016)

Love this dudes auctions and bicycle choices.......
and Larrys girl!!!

Scroll to the last pic......Priceless!!!

All Larry needs now is a pole!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Men...821593?hash=item4644abd119:g:XtEAAOSwI-BWIxB6


----------



## bairdco (Jul 6, 2016)

She has bunions.


----------



## bairdco (Jul 6, 2016)




----------



## catfish (Jul 6, 2016)

Ebay porn


----------



## JKT (Jul 6, 2016)

bairdco said:


> View attachment 336888




they look like monkey claws !!


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 6, 2016)

Yea I've seen these auctions going on for a couple of years now. She ain't gett'n no purtier! I'll bet the family reunion is really close knit if you know what I mean. V/r Shawn


----------



## CrazyDave (Jul 6, 2016)

Thats actually a stolen pic, if you google "white trash" that is the first result.


----------



## spoker (Jul 6, 2016)

thats his maw!!


----------



## Euphman06 (Jul 6, 2016)

Freqman1 said:


> Yea I've seen these auctions going on for a couple of years now. She ain't gett'n no purtier! I'll bet the family reunion is really close knit if you know what I mean. V/r Shawn




Family tree is a stump?


----------



## Evans200 (Jul 6, 2016)

He's an OK guy. He walks his kid to school every day. Works out good too since they're both in the same grade!


----------



## Bikermaniac (Jul 6, 2016)

Of the 5 items he sold last month, 4 - negative feedback!


----------



## Saving Tempest (Jul 6, 2016)

The rear view of the bikes was better, BUTT I don't have that much money for two wannabe Ward's Hawthornes.


----------



## tech549 (Jul 7, 2016)

Bikermaniac said:


> Of the 5 items he sold last month, 4 - negative feedback!



 nothing worse than a seller that will not communicate with you and leaves you hanging.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jul 7, 2016)

so, how much is $200 in meth...


----------



## tech549 (Jul 7, 2016)

anybody know if jerry here sells on e-bay under other titles?i see he use to go under 33kong.i  made a purchase last week from 39 elgin and have got no response,sent many e mails and the phone number he left is jerrys number on one of his old adds,getting very bad feeling about this.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 7, 2016)

tech549 said:


> anybody know if jerry here sells on e-bay under other titles?i see he use to go under 33kong.i  made a purchase last week from 39 elgin and have got no response,sent many e mails and the phone number he left is jerrys number on one of his old adds,getting very bad feeling about this.




So maybe I'm missing something here but what does this have to do with the subject of this thread? V/r Shawn


----------



## tech549 (Jul 7, 2016)

let me see $200 in meth ,4 negative feedback,both in the same grade,family tree,white trash,at least I was talking about a sale!!!


----------



## bikewhorder (Jul 7, 2016)

tech549 said:


> anybody know if jerry here sells on e-bay under other titles?i see he use to go under 33kong.i  made a purchase last week from 39 elgin and have got no response,sent many e mails and the phone number he left is jerrys number on one of his old adds,getting very bad feeling about this.




There was a chestnut hollow thread on here where people were  discussing their dealings with him but it seems to have been deleted? I waited about a month for my part to arrive last spring.


----------



## tech549 (Jul 7, 2016)

bikewhorder said:


> There was a chestnut hollow thread on here where people were  discussing their dealings with him but it seems to have been deleted? I waited about a month for my part to arrive last spring.[/QUOT    I found that thread chris  and 39 elgin listed the same phone # was just wondering if the same people.


----------



## OhioJones (Jul 7, 2016)

Straight line family tree. The best kinda pickins when you're in a town that you ain't comin' back to. 

Her feet give me the creeps, too. Looks like she has lifted a pipe to her lips using those creepy-ass toes on more than one occasion. But, honestly, she is probably a nice person and we are just all goin' to hell for sayin' this poop. Who the hell knows.


----------



## JKT (Jul 7, 2016)

bobcycles said:


> Love this dudes auctions and bicycle choices.......
> and Larrys girl!!!
> 
> Scroll to the last pic......Priceless!!!
> ...




she could climb the pole hands free just using her monkey claw FEET !!!


----------



## CrazyDave (Jul 7, 2016)

JKT said:


> she could climb the pole hands free just using her monkey claw FEET !!!



The toe ring just sets off them fugly dogs, holy wow.  She must be the hottest thing in the trailer park.


----------



## OhioJones (Jul 7, 2016)

Trailer park princess. ❤


----------



## CrazyDave (Jul 7, 2016)

so when you heading down to getcha some of that monkey feet lovin Jones? buwhahahaha


----------

